# Benötigte Internetverbindung für WoW



## Thedarkduscher (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo WoWler

Wie schnell muss eigentlich die Internetverbindung sein, um WotLK flüssig zu spielen? Ich hab nämlich ein ganz lahmes DSL, un das auch nur per WLAN auf mein Notebook.
Auf der Packung steht nämlich nur Breibandinternetanschluss notwendig. Wär scheiße wenns net gehen würde.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin nämlich schon mit WoW-Fieber infiziert!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Helft mir pls!

schon ma danke im voraus.


----------



## Arosk (23. Januar 2010)

DSL ist ein Breitbandinternetanschluss.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Januar 2010)

1 mbit dsl ist bereits breitband^^


----------



## schäubli (23. Januar 2010)

ich spiel mit wlan mitner 6000er Leitung


----------



## Gorb001 (23. Januar 2010)

Ich hab DSL mit 384K und es läuft problemlos.
Das mit dem flüssig laufen ist eher abhängig von deinem Rechner.

Das einzige Problem einer langsamen Leitung ist der lahme download wenn es gilt einen neuen Patch zu laden.


----------



## Karius (23. Januar 2010)

Jede aktuell erhältliche würde ich mal sagen. 

Es kommt eh nicht auf die Leitung an sondern auf den ping. Die Telekom nennt das dann Fastpath.


----------



## Tranos (23. Januar 2010)

Ich habs lange zeit mit isdn gezockt.
Wenn da ein Patch kam.....


----------



## TheDoggy (23. Januar 2010)

Es geht sogar mit ISDN, auch wenn das bei vielen Mobs (zB die MiniAdds beim ersten Boss in Azjol) gerne mal nen DC erzeugt.
Aber 1k DSL mit WLan is np!
Je schneller desto besser, klar, aber wie gesagt, ISDN reicht. xD


----------



## schäubli (23. Januar 2010)

mach dir keine sorgen , dein pc und dein internet packen dat schon


----------



## Error2000 (23. Januar 2010)

Ich zocks in der Schule übers iPhone und da hab ich 500kb/s download und 10kb/s upload. Es läuft super flüssig ohne Lags.


----------



## Mungamau (23. Januar 2010)

Ab ner 512er Leitung kann man es nutzen. Zur Zeit habe ich DSL 32k.


----------



## Murk (23. Januar 2010)

WLan sollte man nicht unbedingt benutzen, störanfällig und der Ping wird unnötig in die Höhe getrieben.
Auch können Störungen vermehrt zu einem Disconnect führen.
1MBit mit 128kb down sind ausreichend, viele Daten werden nicht übertragen, nur diese sollten dann schnell und ohne Probleme verarbeitet werden, dieses ist bei WLan nicht so der Fall.


----------



## EspCap (23. Januar 2010)

Keine Angst, ich hab selber ein lahmes DSL (DSL Lite) mit gerade mal ~45 kb/s down und kann alle Onlinespiele ohne Probleme spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich zocks in der Schule übers iPhone und da hab ich 500kb/s download und 10kb/s upload. Es läuft super flüssig ohne Lags. [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][/font]



Naja, da steuerst du ja nur über VNC/RDM deinen PC zuhause, WoW läuft ja trotzdem über deine Leitung daheim... oder spielst du etwa in der Schule mit dem Laptop und Tethering? ^^


----------



## Reintoll (23. Januar 2010)

Mungamau schrieb:


> Zur Zeit habe ich DSL 32k.


Poser!!





PS.: VDSL 50 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schäubli (23. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele alle Online Spiele mit 6k Wlan , und ich habe HÖCHSTENS 1x pro Tag ein DC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (23. Januar 2010)

Nur Bandbreite alleine hilft auch nichts wenn der Ping kacke ist......Es sei denn es hat jemand tierisch Bock darauf einen Zauber zu wirken den sein Char 5 Sekunden später auch tatsächlich ausführt !


----------



## Piposus (23. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Nur Bandbreite alleine hilft auch nichts wenn der Ping kacke ist......Es sei denn es hat jemand tierisch Bock darauf einen Zauber zu wirken den sein Char 5 Sekunden später auch tatsächlich ausführt !



Das wird die grosse Mehrheit nie begreifen, hab das schon so oft zu erklären versucht. EY, ICH HABE 47564K ULTRADSL UND TROTZDEM 300MS LATENZ ALDER...??!!11einself....


----------



## Rabaz (23. Januar 2010)

Selbst das "kleinste" dsl reicht völlig. Ich hoffe nur mit w-lan meinst du auch w-lan und nicht so einen surf-stick, DIE können wirklich schonmal etwas problematisch sein im Hinblick auf Leistung und Verlässlichkeit.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Januar 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> 1 mbit dsl ist bereits breitband^^


Und auch völlig für WoW ausreichend. Selbst mit einer guten ISDN-Verbindung könnte man WoW zocken, obwohl das in Raids vielleicht etwas knapp werden könnte.


----------



## Admiratio (23. Januar 2010)

Ich spiel schon seit WoW rauskam mit ISDN.
Classic ging alles ohne Probleme in einem 40er Raid und TS mit nur 64k
BC und 25er Raid mit TS brauchte ich die 128k
WotLk brauch ich für 10er Raid 128k mit ts, 25er kann man knicken.


----------



## Aletia (24. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiele seit Classic mit 16k.

Klappt super gut.

Liegt mit unter aber auch an der Hardware denk ich.


----------



## Paladom (24. Januar 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Jede aktuell erhältliche würde ich mal sagen.
> 
> Es kommt eh nicht auf die Leitung an sondern auf den ping. Die Telekom nennt das dann Fastpath.



Ping ist bei der Telekom Fastpath? Wohl kaum. Fastpath ist einfach nur die Abschaltung der (Paket)Fehlerkorrektur. So werden Pakete schneller gesendet/empfangen, der Ping, in Milisekunden gemessen, bekommt schneller eine Antwort. 
Vergleichbar ist das mit dem Sonar eines Zerstörers auf hoher See, der einen "Ping" in die Tiefe sendet, welches von potenziellen U-Booten reflektiert werden. Die Reflexion wird vom Zerstörer als Antwort gewertet. Und je schneller die Antwort kommt, umso besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ps: Wenn ich in fernen Ländern unterwegs bin, spiele ich sogar mit nem popeligen UMTS-Stick. Und mein Anbieter hat nichtmal den Datenturbo im Angebot.


----------



## Error2000 (24. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> ... oder spielst du etwa in der Schule mit dem Laptop und Tethering? ^^



Na was denkst du denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Religionsunterricht gehen sich perfekt 2 Rnd-Heros aus.


----------



## Kontext (24. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Keine Angst, ich hab selber ein lahmes DSL (DSL Lite) mit gerade mal ~45 kb/s down und kann alle Onlinespiele ohne Probleme spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich hab' es mal über Tethering versucht und es hat wunderbar geklappt - ebenso wie Skype und ähnliches. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (24. Januar 2010)

@ Surfstick.

Ich benutze auch einen Surfstick an meinem Notebook+Normales DSL an meinem PC:
Klappt beides Super.
Mitm Surfstick:
WoW an.
Ne Musik-CD ins Laufwerk.
WOW und Musik klappt super keine Probleme.


----------



## Russelkurt (24. Januar 2010)

WoW mit DSL 30.000 von Kabel Deutschland und einem handelsüblichen W-LAN-Router funktioniert bei mir mit meinem Laptop einwandfrei. Nur im Nexus (sowohl Normal als auch Hero) hab ich nur 4 fps, was aber an einer Unverträglichkeit zwischen meinem Laptop und Patch 3.3 liegt, weil es davor perfekt lief.


----------



## EspCap (24. Januar 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Na was denkst du denn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sitzt du da dann mit dem Notebook auf dem Schoß rum oder wie darf ich mir das vorstellen Oo


----------



## Renox110 (24. Januar 2010)

Ein sehr wichtiger bestandteil, ist der Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## Dagonzo (24. Januar 2010)

Renox110 schrieb:


> Ein sehr wichtiger bestandteil, ist der Arbeitsspeicher.


Nö ist er nicht. 1GB reicht völlig, wenn man ein 32bit System benutzt und kaum/keine Addons geladen hat. Mehr als 2GB braucht es nicht bei einem 64bit System und vielen Addons. Mehr als 2GB bringt bei WoW weniger als nichts, nämlich gar nichts^^
Aber 2GB haben doch heute eh schon die meisten, da das schon seit Jahren Standard ist.


----------



## Zazuu (24. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Sitzt du da dann mit dem Notebook auf dem Schoß rum oder wie darf ich mir das vorstellen Oo



Er hat doch grad gesagt... "Mit dem IPhone" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Also bei mir geht es sogar ohne I-net flüssig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murk (24. Januar 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Nö ist er nicht. 1GB reicht völlig, wenn man ein 32bit System benutzt und kaum/keine Addons geladen hat. Mehr als 2GB braucht es nicht bei einem 64bit System und vielen Addons. Mehr als 2GB bringt bei WoW weniger als nichts, nämlich gar nichts^^
> Aber 2GB haben doch heute eh schon die meisten, da das schon seit Jahren Standard ist.




Naja, 2 GB sollte es schon sein bei 32-Bit OS.
Bei 64-Bit OS sind 4 GB hilfreicher, mehr hat keinen Vorteil. ABER !!!! Bei 64-Bit OS kommen öfters die MapMem Error Meldungen als bei 32 Bit System. Auch wenn man mehr als 4 GB und 64 Bit OS hat gibt es die Speicherprobleme von der WOW Engine. Das Problem ist eben das mehr als 2GB kein Programm unter 32-Bit verwenden kann. WOW packt sich aber den Speicher immer voller bis er überläuft, denn nicht mehr benötigter Speicher wird nicht wieder ordnungsgemäß freigegeben.
Hast du also nur 2 GB Ram, so tritt es nicht in erscheinung.
Aber das war ja nicht die Frage des TE.


----------



## Paladom (24. Januar 2010)

Dazu kommt es ja auch noch darauf an, welches Betriebssystem. Vista steckt sich zum Beispiel direkt mal mehr Arbeitsspeicher ein, als XP - wesendlich mehr!


----------



## EspCap (24. Januar 2010)

Zazuu schrieb:


> Er hat doch grad gesagt... "Mit dem IPhone"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber über VNC/RDM lässt sich wohl kaum eine Hero Ini gehen... oder hast du etwa den legendären Volee Client?


----------

